# Hot Water Heater Collapsing



## Ken_D (May 10, 2013)

I seen a few things in my day but this one is a first for me.  My daughter called to say she was worried about her hot water heater.  I thought she was over reacting a bit and had just seen too many insurance commercials!    You know, the hot water heater missile.  She tried to convince me that her hot water heater's (that been known to drip a bit) down pipe had moved and was sticking out at an angle.  I told her not to worry and I'd be over to look at it the next day.  She did say as a bonus that the dripping had stopped though.  

Well, it appears that the hot water heater is quite literally collapsing from top.  The metal of the hot water heater itself seems to sunken in.  And when the metal top of the hot water heater sunk in it caused the pipes to  move as well and they're now at strange angles. 

And, yes she right, because it's sunk, the down pipe is sticking out at quite an angle.  See picture.    This has happened at some point in the last week or so. 

She bought this small 1950's bungalow about 1.5 yrs. ago and it is a manufactured pre-fab home (National Homes) on a traditional block foundation. 

Has anyone ever encountered this before or have any idea why it would have done this.  Suffice it to say we'll be replacing it very soon.


----------



## kok328 (May 10, 2013)

Rust is the culprit here.  Very surprised that it is not leaking.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 10, 2013)

Ken, did you at least shut it down?


----------



## Ken_D (May 10, 2013)

kok328 said:
			
		

> Rust is the culprit here.  Very surprised that it is not leaking.



The pop off valve is solid I can't even push the down pipe back down. A plumber friend of my daughter says the pressure coming into the house is to high and all we need to do is turn down the regulator and it will be fine.i can't see how the metal that is bent causing the three fittings to no longer be level to the top will ever go back.


----------



## Ken_D (May 10, 2013)

Another photo w/down pipe.


----------



## kok328 (May 11, 2013)

The bottom portion of the heater "burner compartment" has rusted and the weight of the water caused it to collapse.


----------



## Ken_D (May 11, 2013)

kok328 said:
			
		

> The bottom portion of the heater "burner compartment" has rusted and the weight of the water caused it to collapse.



Now that makes sense


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 12, 2013)

Replace this unit NOW.  There is no saving it.  The internals are compromised and outright failure is imminent.


----------



## Caduceus (Jul 20, 2013)

Came across this post and saw it on another forum, too. For future reference to others that may visit this thread, the situation seen in the picture is typical of a vacuum situation that occurred inside the tank. Vacuum relief valves can help prevent this, especially on hot water tanks with side inlets and outlets. Some local codes are requiring them on all new hot water tank installs, regardless of supply locations.
Hope this helps somebody in the future.


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey Caduceus, nice to see you here.


----------



## Caduceus (Jul 20, 2013)

Chris said:


> Hey Caduceus, nice to see you here.



I get around, y'know. Austin made the link easy and I saw you added as a mod. so I thought I would revisit the forum.


----------

